# Woohoo! $1 Bush Clearance - What is it?



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Went to town, noticed a plant clearance sale and just had to stop 'n' buy... Errr, I mean, stop by.  

Nothing was really on clearance - they dropped $0.5 to $1 per plant. I then noticed a little huddle of bushes in the back corner with no tags, labels, prices nor barcodes. The staff had no idea what it was called, so they couldn't pull it up on the database to check out what it was worth. I ended up taking them home for $1 each. :banana: Pretty neat since most other bushes it's size were going for $35+ 

Anyways, anyone got any idea what they are? Sorry about the focus on the pictures; my camera didn't seem to want to cooperate.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Blueberries, maybe?


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

dcross said:


> Blueberries, maybe?


I could be wrong, but I think blueberries tend to have more elongated leaves relative to the leaves of the subject bush. 

My blueberry leaves, type one:









My haskap leaves (blue honeyberries) type two:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Looks like a dwarf lilac to me.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

willow_girl said:


> Looks like a dwarf lilac to me.


Thanks, that's what a friend said she thought it was too.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Golden Affinity said:


> Thanks, that's what a friend said she thought it was too.


Lilac? Yes. Look like basically healthy Korean ones to me which would be a very nice find for $1.


----------

